

2008 letter to Jeff Bezos from employee - jo6gwb
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/lack-empathy-new-amazon-my-letter-jeff-bezos-from-2008-jose-titos

======
lenova
Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttps...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Fwww.linkedin.com%2Fpulse%2Flack-
empathy-new-amazon-my-letter-jeff-bezos-from-2008-jose-
titos&oq=cache%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Fwww.linkedin.com%2Fpulse%2Flack-empathy-new-
amazon-my-letter-jeff-bezos-from-2008-jose-titos)

------
PhantomGremlin
I'm sure he has some good things to say, but that letter is _way too long_.

Not that Bezos would care. Isn't it the goal of every good manager to:

    
    
       surround themselves with sycophants
       and Yes Men stating that nothing is wrong

